# New Jets?



## Ranger12 (23 Dec 2004)

Hello im sorry but did i miss something i just heard that we are getting some new fighter jet fleet? and bunch of new naval ships? my buddy said we were getting new army things? is this a step towards canadian future? or is this not real? thanks


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Dec 2004)

Check the _Current Affairs and News Forum_.


----------



## Ranger12 (23 Dec 2004)

nothing in there? so is it true?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Dec 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/24155.0.html

I don't think you looked hard enough.


----------

